

Bulk Collection of Signals Intelligence: Technical Options - mindcrime
http://www.nap.edu/catalog/19414/bulk-collection-of-signals-intelligence-technical-options

======
mindcrime
_The Bulk Collection of Signals Intelligence: Technical Options study is a
result of an activity called for in Presidential Policy Directive 28 (PPD-28),
issued by President Obama in January 2014, to evaluate U.S. signals
intelligence practices. The directive instructed the Office of the Director of
National Intelligence (ODNI) to produce a report within one year "assessing
the feasibility of creating software that would allow the intelligence
community more easily to conduct targeted information acquisition rather than
bulk collection." ODNI asked the National Research Council (NRC) -- the
operating arm of the National Academy of Sciences and National Academy of
Engineering -- to conduct a study, which began in June 2014, to assist in
preparing a response to the President. Over the ensuing months, a committee of
experts appointed by the Research Council produced the report._

